# When i grow up i want to be like Dreamer king of binky's



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

See, im training really hard to be just like uncle Dreamer 










Can anyone spot something else about this picture thats interesting?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe!!! doesnt look like hes got any legs


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The white one near the front has blue eyes?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

look at the other buns and see if you can spot anything


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

A blue eye??? on the bun closet to the camera??


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> The white one near the front has blue eyes?


   

Only showed up in piccie so might not but im keeping an eye on that


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

we al posted at the same time lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Are these Lily's kits? I like the two at the back looking like planes with their ears. Since I guessed it first do I get a prize?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hahahha yeah first prize is the bun with blue eyes


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

PMSL yeah you get to pick the 1st out of the rescue litter 

Well done, didnt think it was so easy lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> hahahha yeah first prize is the bun with blue eyes


I like the sound of that! I get to have Frags' first blue eyed baby. 

In my dreams.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I like the sound of that! I get to have Frags' first blue eyed baby.
> 
> In my dreams.


Yes Kammie, wake up lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Yes Kammie, wake up lol


I don't want to, I like this dream!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

some how i thought that idea might have been a NO, lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> some how i thought that idea might have been a NO, lol


Not a clue how you would have guessed


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They are looking fantastic Frags.

How old are they?

4 weeks was always my fave age. All fat and dumpy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They are looking fantastic Frags.
> 
> How old are they?
> 
> 4 weeks was always my fave age. All fat and dumpy.


3 weeks this coming thursday  i have a little vid of them i will upload later


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got the 2 brokens out in natural light and the 1 in the pic has 2 piercing blue eyes!! the other has 1 brown with a blue flash through it and 1 blue eye lol sooooooooooooo CUTE!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Just got the 2 brokens out in natural light and the 1 in the pic has 2 piercing blue eyes!! the other has 1 brown with a blue flash through it and 1 blue eye lol sooooooooooooo CUTE!


Does that mean you can use them for future breeding for the BEWs?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Does that mean you can use them for future breeding for the BEWs?


Spot on lol but im unsure if these 2 will stay yet


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you seriously thinking of using rescue buns in a breeding programme? Or am i reading that wrong?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Are you seriously thinking of using rescue buns in a breeding programme? Or am i reading that wrong?


Your reading very wrong!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Your reading very wrong!


Phew


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful looking babies. I wish Leo binkied he only does the head shake


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Phew


LOL these are my frenchies!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL these are my frenchies!!


Well no wonder im reading it wrong :lol:

I thought these were the rescue kits.

I think i best go back to bed.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I know you read it wrong but im actually really shocked it would cross your mind, call me a snob if ya like but i wouldnt dream of breeding a cross breed lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> I know you read it wrong but im actually really shocked it would cross your mind, call me a snob if ya like but i wouldnt dream of breeding a cross breed lol


You were shocked? I was shocked, as i know your breeding ethics and how high they are.

Just goes to show how easy it is to get the wrong end of the stick.

You have too many babies, im very jealous


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> You were shocked? I was shocked, as i know your breeding ethics and how high they are.
> 
> Just goes to show how easy it is to get the wrong end of the stick.
> 
> You have too many babies, im very jealous


Your welcome to come cuddle! (not me of course) (unless you want to cuddle me of course) LOL


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hehe!!! Dreamer is very proud


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw frags they are so beautiful!!


----------

